# Seizure



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Last night, whilst eating his dinner, Harley had a seizure. He had a very minor one a couple of months before, again whilst eating.
The first time he just staggered and looked dazed, confused and out of it. Last night he made a weird noise, fell over, and couldn't get back up. When he finally righted himself he regurgitated his beef, then carried on eating it. Then he was staggering around with his back legs wide apart looking dazed like before. The whole episode lasted maybe 5 minutes. He was very quiet afterwards.
Obviously he will be getting checked out by a vet. I just wondered if anyone had seen or heard of anything similar. I have experienced dogs with epilepsy, and while this was scary, it wasn't all that bad.
The fact that he was eating both times is confusing me, I have never heard of eating triggering seizures before. It could just be coincidence of course.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Could he have possibly choked on his food? My dog fell over on her side while eating and started paddling. She also looked dazed and staggered. I didn't hear any gagging, I think she just swallowed a piece to large for her and it cut off her airway.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he may have Mary, the beef he threw back up was whole, and he is normally a nibbler not a gulper, so quite unusual for him. They were fed late as it was very hot here yesterday, so he would have been hungrier than usual. The time before was a chicken wing, which is his favourite. 
Talking to other dog people today, they have said the same thing. I will be giving him smaller pieces of food from now on I think, see if it prevents it happening again.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

In people, eating can trigger seizures, my mom has this disorder, don't know about in dogs tho? You might want to google it.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh no! I am so glad he will be going to a vet. My friend has a Vizsla who had two seizures before they took him in. From what she told me, seizures are common in that breed and he is now on a daily medication to help control them. Please keep us posted on what the vet says for Harley!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Simba had a seizure a few weeks ago,(Stroke ) the vet put him on meds to open up the blood vessels to his brain and thin the blood,his eyes were glazed and his head was on the side and he was disoriantated,he has improved now


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Stella I have to cut up Jilly's Cornish hens. But when I give her something big I feed it frozen. She can only get off small bites at a time that way. Glad you figured it out!


----------

